# It's Friday



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT Chronometer on crocodile for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Be this again on a lumpy for me...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

It's not Friday M8









But I'll play. Put this on a Rios last night, one dusty poor lit picture for you today









And you know how hard it is to hold you arm still under a tripod with time exposure, damn hard


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

So nobody has the right time or date on their watch for the morning or are they old pics? Well, apart from James who is probably a number of hours behind us anyway.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

It isn't Friday yet,







but I'll be wearing this......










.....just to remind myself that there are deals to be had out there


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Timex Marlin from around 1955/56 - I really like this one; comfortable and very accurate


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Zenith Rainbow Elite for me:


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This for me again

*SKX007 modded by Bill Yao*


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Oris for me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Another Chronometer will be worn today









Just thinking how few of these there are out there and the fct that maybe only a very small amount of those will be worn today makes me smile, I met up with JonW in London the other day and we had a snoop around some watch shops, in Mappin and Webb some sales guy was raving about the fact that they were so lucky that they had one piece of a limited edition Chronograph, number 6 of 20 ( I cant even remember what make it was, fugly thing ) It cost 34K I think, he was making such a big deal about the limited status of the watch 







I would have loved to be wearing this then.....Or the '4' etc....


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steelfish for me ..


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

DW6600 today!

(Thanks Pinjol)


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Poljot International Buran chronograph today










Regards,

Nick


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

This today and for the foreseeable future


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm gonna follow Dave's example and go yellow


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> It isn't Friday yet,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to follow Larry's example


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Same as last week - love the watch, hate it's crap time keeping (losing 5 mins over two days







) - time for a service methinks.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

my O&W MP2801-mod on a brand new bund........


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Another Poljot


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Oris today









http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/7521/dsc01651tj6.jpg


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi

Gone for a bit of Vintage Chrono today










Cheers

Martin


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

An older favorite for me today.










Have a great weekend folks,

Alexus


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Vintage Quad for me today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Bling today, so it's my Corum 'Bubble'


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mark XV lookalike today










Gawd I need a new watch


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Candino 1000m for me today, kindly dropped off by JonW and his lovely missus on their travels earlier this week .








(Hope you don't mind me borrowing your pics Jon...)










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Bellmatic in blue + gold. Sheer loveliness on a strap.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Vintage Philip Watch Caribbean 1500










cheers

Dave


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

DAVID said:


> Bellmatic in blue + gold. Sheer loveliness on a strap.


that is a real beauty, you are very lucky.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Here's a quick pic of my new *Seiko* which arrived this morning from Japan


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

An oldish Seiko for me today...

Medium sized 5M43-OA40 kinetic diver with blue dial and pepsi bezel. The bracelet is probably the most comfortable metal bracelet I've ever worn. No pics available, I'm afraid.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This today.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> RLT Chronometer on crocodile for Friday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that has sooo much class!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

A Poljot Aviator so far.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

pinkwindmill said:


> Candino 1000m for me today, kindly dropped off by JonW and his lovely missus on their travels earlier this week .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Originally owned by yours truly







I very nearly bought it back off Jon when he advertised it recently but thought it daft paying twice for the same watch - I'm glad it's gone to a good home. Wear it in good health


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This one at the moment.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > Candino 1000m for me today, kindly dropped off by JonW and his lovely missus on their travels earlier this week .
> ...


Aye, I noticed it had passed through your hands - in fact you had it for quite a while I think, didn't you? I love it already, it's just so comfy to wear, and now I've been wearing it for a few days it's incredibly accurate.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Roy said:


> This one at the moment.


Very nice Doxa - starting to get very keen on them. Help!!!!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Alas said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > This one at the moment.
> ...


I have to agree. I've been advised that the 750 might be a little large for me though, better to try the 600. Definitely into that retro look at the moment.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I had the same worries after having owned 600, in the past, I thought that the 750 may be a little large but I think I am liking it better than the 600 now.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Afternoon Gents.. not been around much lately, unbelievably work has had the audacity to get in the way of watches









Today for me...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

pinkwindmill said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > pinkwindmill said:
> ...


I think I had it 2 or 3 years (at a guess) & bougt it new old stock from a German internet seller. I'd been after one for a while & did think it a keeper when I got it but watch lust, the need for something new & a desperate need to pay something towards getting my car repaired soon put paid to that notion. God knows why I sold it really - it's one of only 3 or 4 watches that I've owned (& sold!) over the years that I think I should have kept









Other regretted sales include the recent hinged lug 200m Laco, my Glycine lagunare, my grey dialled Japy Aquatique & my grey dialled O&W Caribbean. I got a good price/deal for the Glycine, Japy (traded for two Bulova accutrons - which is when I found out that whilst I like these watches I can't stand the hum they make!!) & O&W so I can't complain about those, but the sale/trade of the Laco grates because I traded it for a blue dialled Citizen Mission Antarctica which turned out to be faulty







.

I know it's no use crying over spilt milk but I can't help having a few regrets







!

Anyway I'm getting all maudlin - enjoy the Candino it's a fine watch indeed


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

This most recent acquisition for me. 6309 from 1981 - I Luurrrv it !!!









Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This today.

Don't you have one? No? well, they are rather rare...



Thanks Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Chris.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

This is so comfy Ive still got it on










Okeah Navigator on 20mm omega mesh

have a good weekend

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I wondered who was going to be the new lucky owner







that's a great watch











pinkwindmill said:


> Candino 1000m for me today, kindly dropped off by JonW and his lovely missus on their travels earlier this week .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am going with this today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wore this out today for a Christmas meal with friends...

*Poljot Aviator Chronograph, cal3133 23 Jewels.*










Had a bit of a crap day but I followed Dr Electro-Hawks advice and put this on earlier and the theraputic effects of a battery powered balance have made me feel much better









*Hamilton Nautilus 602 Electric, Cal.505 7 Jewels c1965 *


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

chris l said:


> This today.
> 
> Don't you have one? No? well, they are rather rare...
> 
> ...


Well done Chris.









Now changed to this one: RLT29.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

It's a quartz Friday









SandY 660 just arived from the U.S.

Sellers pic



















Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> It's a quartz Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Here's a quick pic of my new *Seiko* which arrived this morning from Japan


Nice!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > pauluspaolo said:
> ...


Watch lust??? Tell me about it! My eyes are definitely bigger than my watch-box! Prepare yourself for a new year sale from the pinkwindmill...!!









As for your losses, not really into the Japy thing, but I like the Caribbeans - I seem to be on a retro trip at the moment!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

All st steel 1978 Seiko M354-5010


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> All st steel 1978 Seiko M354-5010


Griff I am confused enough as it is (not being at work this week) without you posting in the Friday thread on a Tuesday


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

You mean it's not Friday, bugger tought Xmas was nearly here


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > All st steel 1978 Seiko M354-5010
> ...


Tuesday!!..............what Tues


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't listen to them Griff, it's Friday really


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh good cos friday is "shag night"


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Oh good cos friday is "shag night"


What? Friday night is roll your own ciggies night?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Here's a quick pic of my new *Seiko* which arrived this morning from Japan


Ricster, please identify. V interesting item,

Grey


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> Oh good cos friday is "shag night"












But does your wife know!!!!

I thougt it was just vehicles you had in tow


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK so it`s not Friday but if Griff can do it so can I and anyway I`m at work and bored out of my skull.....

So at the moment I`m wearing this









*Elysee Model No. 16319, Miyota 8200 series 21 Jewels*










And as usual as I`m on nights I`ll soon be swapping over to my NDW when I start my rounds









*Glycine Incursore, Unitas cal.6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

OK I will play









M1


----------

